# Interesting website for registering customer complaints



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just come across an interesting website where folk can register their dissatisfaction with companies. This not to be confused with the official Government sponsored "Livro de Reclamações".

The website is in Portuguese only but translates well using the likes of Google. I use Chrome OS which automatically translates webpages as they open and the results are pretty good.

My brief look through the site shows that it will be a good place to research products, services and companies that you might be considering doing business with. There are various charts showing the level of complaints for each provider, how many are resolved and how many still outstanding or ignored altogether.

You can find it here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://www.deco.proteste.pt/ is another site for complaining and they do follow through


----------

